# Master Trigger for Canon 6D



## MagnumJoe (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm received my 6D today and having a blast with it. I also have a 430 EX II that I want to use as a off camera flash. From what I've read so far the options I have ares use a 90EX as the master (trigger) or a Yongnuo YN622C ETTL Wireless Transciever Triggers. I really don't want flash coming off the camera, is there a way to control the 90EX so that it doesn't flash? If there are any other options in those price I'd like to hear from you.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 30, 2013)

The 90EX as a master transmits with the main flash tube. For the Canon IR triggering without visible light, you'd need the ST-E2 (they're available used at reasonable prices).


----------



## MagnumJoe (Mar 30, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> The 90EX as a master transmits with the main flash tube. For the Canon IR triggering without visible light, you'd need the ST-E2 (they're available used at reasonable prices).



Thank you sir, no need for me to look any further. Order placed on Amazon for the Canon ST-E2 it will arrive on Tuesday.

Thank you again.,
Joe


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 30, 2013)

Glad to help!


----------

